# Looking for Info on Mason Jar



## siu850959161 (Mar 31, 2021)

Looking for any info anyone may have on this jar. I am assuming it is not a reproduction based on some of the features, but I don’t know much about jars. From what I’ve found it may be a #1644-1 in the Red Book. Thoughts? Is the 1644-1 described as being made in purple? Possible value?


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 31, 2021)

Looks like a clear RB 1644 that has been zapped (irradiated).


----------



## siu850959161 (Mar 31, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Looks like a clear RB 1644 that has been zapped (irradiated).


So pretty much worthless?


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 1, 2021)

Probably not far off.  Someone might pay $10 as a decorator piece, but to a collector it ha little value.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 1, 2021)

zapped (irradiated) ..To me makes any bottle decrease way way down in value. So much so that I wouldn't even consider buying  or trading a bottle if this has been done. Now it does happen naturally to give a nice little purple amethyst but when its done artificially like this has been then its ruined to me.


----------

